# 1998 Chevy 2500 No 4WD



## purpleranger519 (Jan 1, 2006)

Any ideas where I should start looking to fix this issue. Truck was out plowing 4WD was working fine and then all of a sudden 4WD was gone. The floor shifter show's its in 4WD, but its not and I can hear a clicking noise coming from the front end.


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

accuator on the front axle, on the passenger side. make sure you have power to it, then pull it out and see if it is extending or not. if it does not extend then it needs replaced, cost 80-100 bucks. you can put a socket or nut about the same size in there to take up the space and lock the front axle if you need to get back on the road quick.


----------



## chevyzrule810 (Oct 5, 2010)

yes my friend had the same problem with his truck


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Lightly tap it with a hammer. It will need to be replaced but sometimes you can get them to get you through a couple snow events. I would replace it asap though


----------



## chevyzrule810 (Oct 5, 2010)

yes nobody wants to be pushing snow and have their 4 wheel drive quit on them


----------



## purpleranger519 (Jan 1, 2006)

Thanks guys, that's what I thought it was, but the luck I've had with this truck lately I figured it was too easy. I haven't torn into it yet, but I moved it into the shop yesterday and after sitting for a day or 2 it had 4WD right when I took off, but then quit about 50 yards or so. Sounds like that's what it is.


----------



## 'Rude Dog (Nov 12, 2006)

I'm going through the same thing with my 89 K2500- 4wd worked fine the other day, then went out in the driveway- it always took a minute or two for the actuator to heat up, and kick in, then It would light up on the indicator- got a spare , that was riding around in my last truck, not sure if it works, but gonna find out tonight. - last time I pulled her into 4wd high, I had to tug real hard on the shift lever to get it in- I got a spare xfer case, but i'm hoping its' just the actuator- any way to check the actuator ( can an auto parts store check to see if its' good ??? ) Just wondering GB.


----------



## PowersTree (Jan 9, 2006)

If it's popping out as you accelerate, you probably have a vacuum leak somewhere. Quit throwing stock parts at it yearly. By a posi-lock for it and be done. The vacuum systems are problematic. The posi-lock kit give you a cable much like your hood release. **** the axle, shift the tcase, and you'll have 4 wheel, every time.


----------



## RipT (Dec 6, 2004)

Had a somewhat different problem with mine a few years back. 4Hi worked fine, but 4Lo would not engage front drive shaft at T-case. Had to get underneath and adjust the linkage rods - the one to engage 4wd was not moving far enough. Just something else to check out.

Good Luck


----------

